
Tax Breaks for Twitter Bring Benefits and Criticism - anishkothari
http://www.wsj.com/articles/tax-breaks-for-twitter-bring-benefits-and-criticism-1461947597
======
Aelinsaar
Benefits from shareholders in Twitter... criticism from people tired of this.
I don't care how many heartwarming stories from the bright side of trickle-
down economics is trotted it, it isn't the norm.

~~~
themartorana
The norm has seen two decades of middle and lower class decline. The
heartwarming stories are people actually being helped.

If tax incentives keep investment local, rather than profits in off-shore
havens where taxes aren't assessed anyway, I fail to see the issue.

I'm all on board with closing off shore holdings loopholes for billion dollar
corporations. But until that happens, this seems positive to me.

Edit: have you been to the Tenderloin? I ask not as a gotcha but whether you
understand the state it and it's people are in (which you may very well).

~~~
kmonsen
I think this is spot on. Companies would not move to the Tenderloin without
some benefits and this could change the area for better. It has a pretty good
location so it should not take a lot.

~~~
pessimizer
Who cares about the "area." Patches of ground don't need to be improved,
because they are happy as they are - not being alive. Improvements would
benefit the _inhabitants_ of an area. So if your improvement of a patch of
ground involves removing the inhabitants, you should really stop rationalizing
what you're doing.

~~~
viscanti
What inhabitants were removed? Didn't they move into an unused building?

